# help building a loft



## airdrawndagger (Nov 23, 2010)

hi all
i m tryin to get some one to build a loft for me, is there any one in santa clarita valley who can help and knows any carpenter who would work for a cheaper price than professionals.need help to build a loft urgent!!

thnx.


----------

